# Geoffrey Learning to Drive



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

He is so awesome! :leap: I've only had him a week. He already walks on lead and performs a number of behaviors on cue. Today was his first time in harness and his first time pulling anything. He did wonderfully, even on the road w/an approaching then passing vehicle. :thumbup: Can you guess what this kid wants to be when he grows up? :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so neat..... congrats..... :thumb: :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is awesome. He looks so cute also.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

SWEEEEEET!!!!!!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Awww what a good boy! He's so cute!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks! If you'd like to see him in action, here's a link to a video.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey...I could put him in our dog team this weekend! Lol :chin: He is adorable! :wink:


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

So cool! LOL Looks like his harness is a little big!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

The harness is too big and I can't adjust it down any further. :shrug: I find it works fine for training, though. He won't be pulling anything heavy with it, only a light drag. I plan to have one custom made once he's full grown, when I get the cart. He has a lot of growing still to do. <g>

Deb Mc


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Thats true, he does have alot of growing left to do. At our county fair there were two nubian wethers that had to be like 200 lbs! Im sue he will grow into it.


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

What a smart handsome boy you have,,,  he has realy taken to the harness and the noise didn't seem to bother him either.. what a sweet heart.. :lovey: good luck with the training and keep us updated on the kid,,
P.S. love his Christmas collar and hat..


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

He is doing wonderful! Mine would be hollering at everyone. "Hey. HEY! LOOK AT ME! LOOK WHAT I CAN DO!"

Gina and Ben


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks! 

Gina - Geoffrey is very vocal,too, but he only hollers if the person whose attention he's seeking is far away. When I walk him or interact in ways he likes, he chatters or hums. :laugh:


----------

